# Trouble Finding a Stock



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

im having trouble finding a stock for my 20ga 870. I bought it 2 years ago and have outgrown the youth stock, and need a full size stock. All i can find on Cabela's is 12ga stocks or youth 20ga stocks. Can anyone direct me to where i can find one?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Do a search, should be some around somewhere.

You can try these too.

www.midwayusa.com

www.boydsgunstocks.com


----------

